

Chrome Asks You to Select Default Search Engine on First Run - maguay
http://twitter.com/#!/maguay/status/1568576746033152

======
maguay
I just installed Chrome 7 stable on a new install of Ubuntu 10.10, and the
first time I ran it I was presented with this screen asking me to select a
default search engine. Very nice Google's asking it so directly, though I have
to assume this is because of antitrust concerns...

~~~
twapi
this is not new.

~~~
maguay
Yeah, I'm not surprised. Still, it was the first time I've seen it, and I
figured many others that haven't setup a fresh install in a while might be
interested to see it.

Do you know when it was added to Chrome?

